# ZiwiPeak



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a problem with ZiwiPeak lately? My chis have been eating it all their lives with no problems at all. Now for the past few weeks they are having poos that are soft & mushy and diarrhea-like. They only eat the ZiwiPeak and have not had any treats at all of any kind. I'm going to give them rice and chicken over the week-end and if it still continues I'm taking them to the vet.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine are ok on it,but the last bag I got was harder and a darker colour.Sure they have changed something,it was venison and fish I got


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I haven't had problems but I also noticed the last couple bags I got were darker and maybe thinner. The venison flavor. Hopefully you didn't get a bad bag. Did you check the expiration date?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja eats zp and his poops are rock hard I have to give him probiotics to help him go


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou is ok


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This happened to Odie a long time ago. She was fine eating ZP every day and then one day just started having diarrhea for no reason. When I stopped feeding ZP it went away, and when I started again it came back. I think it's too rich for her tummy. She is fine if we feed it at most one meal a day. Anything more than that and she gets loose stools. This has been true for all the bags of venison and lamb we've purchased.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I just read on their website that they have changed the way they freeze-dry it and it's suppose to be darker in color with less crumbly pieces. I feed them the venison only but did notice their packaging is different. I don't know if a difference in the way it's freeze dried would make a difference or not. Oh, and the expiration date on my bag is August 2015 so that's not the problem.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Pookypeds said:


> I just read on their website that they have changed the way they freeze-dry it and it's suppose to be darker in color with less crumbly pieces. I feed them the venison only but did notice their packaging is different. I don't know if a difference in the way it's freeze dried would make a difference or not. Oh, and the expiration date on my bag is August 2015 so that's not the problem.


That is good to know. Those are the exact differences I see!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, I took mine off of them, they aren't their main meal, sort of an evening treat, but they were having runny poo's and Ike has a weak stomach and was throwing them up. I thought it is because Ike gets sick easy, but then Sadie started with the loose poo's. Only have Holly pieces of them. I have a half of a bag in my freezer, think I will throw them away.


----------

